# Обострение остеохондроза. Боль в копчике, отдающая в ногу. Нужна консультация нейрохирурга



## Андрей 37 (7 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте! Нужна консультация нейрохирургов и неврологов. У моего друга мама сейчас лежит в больнице с обострением остеохондроза. Не может ходить временами, отдаёт боль в ногу, болит копчик, говорю с её слов. Обострение было летом, потом после уколов отходить стало и снова случилось обострение в сентябре. 10 октября её отправляют в Петрозаводск на операцию по удалению грыжи. Я её отговариваю, спросил у неё - терпимо сейчас? Говорит терпимо, но иногда сильные боли. Судя по результату МРТ, - 3 протрузии у неё, в районе 3 мм и 2 грыжи, в районе 4 мм с небольшим. В общем то и резать совсем нечего. Я ей объяснил, что мои грыжи в несколько раз больше, чем у неё и я обошёлся без операций, нужно просто потерпеть и обострение уйдёт. Прилагаю её результат МРТ.


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2019)

@Андрей 37, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

